# About time!!!!!!!!!!!!



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> North and South Dakota Get Ok to Use Avipel(R) Bird Repellent Seed Treatment
> 
> NEW CASTLE, Del., April 14 /PRNewswire/ -- Farmers in North and South Dakota can now use Avipel(R) Seed Treatment on field and sweet corn seed. Section 18 permits to market Avipel(R) were approved by the EPA for 2009. Other states receiving approvals for use on corn and/or rice seed include Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Missouri, Michigan, Wisconsin and Minnesota.
> 
> ...


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Maybe if you wouldn't raise 'em and release 'em...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

tumblebuck said:


> Maybe if you wouldn't raise 'em and release 'em...


Apparently you have no idea the amount of depredation pheasants do to corn fields.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

g/o said:


> Apparently you have no idea the amount of depredation pheasants do to corn fields.


Ya, but cornfed pheasants taste the best ! Especially when wrapped in bacon and ejoyed with :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> Apparently you have no idea the amount of depredation pheasants do to corn fields.


That's what I'm getting at.....if you wouldn't release em...you wouldn't have as much predation.

I know full well how much damage they do.

Lighten up for christ's sake


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Let's read this again, "Where pheasants are a problem, Avipel(R) offers a non-toxic and effective way to protect newly planted fields. Eating seeds coated with Avipel(R) causes birds to have a digestive upset." What I read is that the birds will leave the newly planted fields alone. I don't believe it means they can't eat the mature corn without getting digestive upset. This makes sense to me.


----------



## Somrock (Jan 18, 2005)

Its about time we quit subsidizing this stuff and let it fail or succeed on its own merits. I don't hear anyone complaining about farm subsidies but they dwarf the cash spent on saving GM and Chrysler.


----------



## msapper (May 2, 2009)

Boy are we going to be in trouble when the newly implemented g&f regs go into effect concerning catch & release! We all need to lighten up. Sounds like a no brainer for farmers who are having this problem (I know several from different parts of the state) unless it is really expensive.


----------



## HeavyD (Jun 28, 2009)

r u dun said:


> Let's read this again, "Where pheasants are a problem, Avipel(R) offers a non-toxic and effective way to protect newly planted fields. Eating seeds coated with Avipel(R) causes birds to have a digestive upset." What I read is that the birds will leave the newly planted fields alone. I don't believe it means they can't eat the mature corn without getting digestive upset. This makes sense to me.


R u dun is correct. Avipel gives the corn seed a chance to get out of the ground before being ate up by pheasants. My brother used it for some food plots this spring and it worked great. In years past, food plots planted in corn were decimated before they even broke the top of the soil. Can't even imagine the benefit to farmers looking to raise it as a cash crop.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, great....even more chemicals in our food, on the ground and in our water!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They really need to make that chemical for sunflowers, them little SOB's will go up and down the rows eating ALOT of the seeds.


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

dr
Why don't you call the big O and ask for five millon dollars for relief in your water. Maybe he can fix it for you!!!! Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think this product should be available only to farmers who's land is OPEN for hunting.... They have such problems yet it is posted tighter then a nuns crotch.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I think this product should be available only to farmers who's land is OPEN for hunting.... They have such problems yet it is posted tighter then a nuns crotch.


Why fix the problem at the source? :-?


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

Why do we think we can regulate who uses it. If it is safe it is the farmers decision if he uses it or not. After all it is his land and his business decision not ours.... If it is not safe no one should use it...


----------

